# hi hier mein teich, brauche hilfe



## abhijat (15. Apr. 2009)

So hallo erstmal.
ich bin abhijat^^

komme aus neustadt in der naehe von hannover.

so, kommen wir nun zu meinem teich:

Vor ungefaehr 2 jahren bin ich durchs fernsehen auf kois aufmerksam geworden. so naiv wie ich war, dachte ich mir, ich informir mich mal ein bisschen drueber und bau mir dann einfach einen teich und setz welche rein. Damit hat mein teichproblem begonnen.

also ich fing an ein graben zu graben 
war ungefaer 40 cm tief und ich schate mal ca.1-2 quadratmeter gross.
folie rein, fische gekauft (keine kois),rein damit.
nach ungefaehr 2-3 wochen war das wasser total dreckig und und gruen, einfach nur haesslich. und schon war die teich vorstellung futsch.
also dachte ich mir einfach wie bei dem aquarium meines opas, wasser raus bisschen schrubben neues rein. aber nein, wasser war dreckig, spaetestens dann habe ich glaube ich gemerkt, hmm irgendwas mach ich doch falsch!

3-4 monate spaeter habe ich mich einbisschen erkundigt bei OBI und bisschen im internet gelesen. darufhin hatte ich wieder wahnsins Vorstellungen von einem traumteich!!! also hab ich meinen teich vergroessert (siehe profil) und mir eine Pumpe und filter auf rat eines angestellten(OBI) besorgt. und der teich besteht aus 3 stufen( 1.10cm 2. 20cm 3. 67cm).
alles eingebaut. aber mein teich war, entgegen meinen traumvorstllung, immer noch nicht wirklich das was ich wollte. damit ist nicht wasser gemeint das wasser war glas klar und damals hab ich auch ne probe zum nahegelegen fressnapf gebraucht und die meineten alles sei perfekt. also hab ich mir ein paar kleinen kois von fressnapf besort und in teich gesezt.

kommen wir zur gegenwart. wie schon gesagt gefaellt mir mein teich nicht wirklich, um erhlch zu sein gar nicht. ein weiteres problem was mir bis vrkurzem erst aufgeallen war, ist das unser garten total uneben ist(sieht auch auf den folgenden fotos).

und nun funktioniert mein filter auch nicht mehr richtig hab ihn 1.4.09 wieder reingesetzt und das wassser ist immer nochgruen und braun, frueher brauchte er nur 5-6 tage und das wasser wurde wieder so klar das man den boden shene konnte und nach weiteren 5 tagen war das wasser glasklar. achja sind jetzt glaube ich 11 kleine max 13cm grosse kois von fressnapf drin.

ich brauche dringend tipps und anregungen und aufjedenfall mehr fachwissen. deswegen bin ich hier

ich hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen!!!

und hier

hier ein paar bilder meines teiches:


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hi hier mein teich, brauche hilfe*

Hallo Abhijat,

herzlich :Willkommen2 hier bei uns am Teich.

Ja, Du brauchst Hilfe, Deine Fische brauchen Hilfe, Dein Teich braucht Hilfe.

Du hast Dir da leider ein  paar Fehlerchen eingebaut, die zu beheben zwar möglich ist - aber ob Dein Traumteich dabei rauskommt? Wahrscheinlich nicht.

Die schlechteste Nachricht vorweg: Dein Teich ist für 11 Koi, auch wenn es kleine sind, viel zu klein. Eigentlich ist er schon für 1 viel zu klein.

Erst einmal ist wohl ist wohl Lesen angesagt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Und dann ist eine Entscheidung zu treffen: Koi raus oder Teich anständig vergrößeren. Das ist nicht zuletzt auch eine Frage Deines Budgets.

Mein Tipp: Kois verschenken, den Teich reparieren (besonders den Rand) und erst einmal Erfahrungen sammeln. Und dann noch mal ganz in Ruhe  und wohlgeplant das Projekt Koiteich angehen...


----------



## abhijat (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hi hier mein teich, brauche hilfe*

vielen dankg fuer die schnelle antwort.

und jo hast recht der rand sieht wirklich nicht gut aus!!!
tja dann gehts jezt wohl ans lesen.


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hi hier mein teich, brauche hilfe*

Hallo abhijat,

IstDasDeinRichtigerName... 

:willkommen bei uns Teich - :crazy

Als allererstes solltest du dich entscheiden, ob du die Koi behalten möchtest. 

Wenn nicht, sehr schnell ein neues passendes Zuhause suchen.....

Der Teichrand ist erst mal zweitrangig....

Und wenn du dich für behalten entscheidest:

1. Teich vergrößern

2. Ordentliche Technik mit einbauen

3. Du solltest dir im klaren sein, dass Koihaltung nicht billig ist.....

Hier mal ein wenig guter Lesestoff. 

Und lies das vom Anfang bis zum Ende.......


----------



## abhijat (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hi hier mein teich, brauche hilfe*

so auch noch ein dankeschoen an dich^^

bin grad durch mit der koi-uwe geschichte.
musst schon sagen is deutlich mehr arbeit als ich dachte, *DEUTLICH MEHR*.

nun ich wuerde schon gern ein koi teich beibehalten.

aber jetzt kriege langsam bedenken ob ich wirklich so diszipliniert das vergroessern und das mit der technik des teiches auch durchzuziehen.

denn wie ich bei koi-uwe gesehen hab is das doch schon ne menge arbeit,
und ganz so billig ist der spass auch nicht.

am groessten hab ich glaube ich mit dem zeitaufwand verschaezt.
fuer meinen jetzigen teich hab ich ca. 2tage gebraucht.
und koi-uwe fuer seinen traum teich 2 jahre wenn ich mich nicht taeusche.
ich denke wenn ich das wirklich machen sollte kaemme ich sicherlich auf nicht auf zwei jahre. dazu kommt noch das ich mitten im abi bin

wie ist es denn preislich wenn man sich von profis einen koiteich bauen laesst?
habt ihr damit irgendwelche erfahrungen?

also ich muss sagen nach dem ganzen lesen bin ich jetzt ein wenig demotiviert!!!


----------



## Xeal (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hi hier mein teich, brauche hilfe*

Hi !
Ich bin selbst Student, und wurschtle "nur" am Teich meiner Eltern rum. 
Du sagst, dass du noch im Abi steckst. 
Ich mutmaße hier natürlich nur, aber ich denke du bist noch recht jung und man weiss nie was einem im Leben noch alles erwartet, bzw. wo man sich letztlich niederlassen möchte. 
Am Schluss steckst du in den Teich Unmengen von Arbeit und Geld, und zeihst dann womöglich um, oder hast keine Zeit mehr dich darum zu kümmern. 

Nimm dich doch lieber dem Teich an, so wie er ist, und versuche dort eine gute Wasserqualität mit Pflanzenbesatz etc. hinzubekommen. Dann kannst du immer noch über Fischbesatz nachdenken. 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hi hier mein teich, brauche hilfe*



abhijat schrieb:


> wie ist es denn preislich wenn man sich von profis einen koiteich bauen laesst?
> habt ihr damit irgendwelche erfahrungen?




Hmmm,
bei einem Teich meiner Größe verlangen die Teichbauprofis mal locker ab 30.000€ aufwärts, je nach Technikwunsch.


----------



## abhijat (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hi hier mein teich, brauche hilfe*

@Xeal: hmm vermutlich haste recht.
vllt. sollte ich den teich so hinnehmen wie er ist.
genauso  das mit dem niederlassen. hab noch gar nicht wirklich drueber nachgedacht.
aber ich werde bestimmt nicht bei meinen eltern bleiben 
achja bin 18.

naja ich denke mal der koi teich bleib dann wohl ein traum.

@koi-uwe
haette ich nicht mit gerechnet. dachte da eher so an 10.000euro.
bin jz schon etwas baff muss ich sagen.

du koi-uwe...
da ich ja seit gestern auch deine story verfolge hab ich natuerlich auch mitbekommen das du deine kois aus laatzen hast.
d.h. falls du aus laatzen kommst wohnen wa gar nicht so weit entfehrnt^^
brauche von hier mit auto (stolzer besitzer eines fuehrerscheins ) nach laatzen ca. 45 min.

also da aus meinem koiteich jz nun nix mehr wird hab ich ne neue frage.
koennt  ihr mir vllt tipps geben wie ich meine raender verschoenern kann?
ist halt ziemlich bloed bei mir da unser garten uneben ist (sieht man bissl auf den fotos).
stoert mich halt meisten.
vllt habt ihr ja tipps.

waere auch sehr dankbar dafuer^^


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hi hier mein teich, brauche hilfe*

Komme nicht aus Laatzen, aber ist nur 10 min. von hier aus


----------



## abhijat (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hi hier mein teich, brauche hilfe*

so bin jz zum entschluss gekommen nix mehr am teich zu machen.
stattdessen plane ich einen neues teich projekt.
diesmal aber durchdachter und mit hilfe dieses forums. (hoffe ich doch!?^^)

hab auch schon gleich einen platzt gefunden.

so glaube der rest passt hier nicht mehr in diesem themenbereich.

also werde ich einen neuen thred im teichbau bereich starten.
den hier koennt ihr von mir aus closen^^


----------

